# Need opinion on Epic.



## Zhael (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2790821/

This is the furthest I've strayed from my normal style, so I wanted some feedback on what I wrote.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 14, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------



## Zhael (Sep 14, 2009)

Morroke said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=45


Sorry D:


Could I get someone to move it for me?


----------



## Morroke (Sep 14, 2009)

PM a mod and they'll move it for ya.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 14, 2009)

Actually, the report system is preferred...

Moved to Writer's Bloc


----------

